# key west help



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

going to be in key west 4-20-13 for a week can you fish from shore anywhere it will be catch and release. also what are good luers for the area.Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure as long as there's NO no fishing/private property/trespassing signs then I think you can fish almost anywhere... I went down there few years ago.. I can't remember what time of year but the mangrove snapper were all over the bay we fished! Didn't catch a single keeper because the smalls ones would pick your bait clean off the hook as soon as it touched the water lol 

but Googles satellite maps is the best way to find spots to fish.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Fish the docks at nite where the big ships are...The locals catch lots of good fish there all nite long. Snapper, Grouper Snook, Yellowtail, ect. Some big ones to. Also the charter boat slips are crawling with yellowtail.


----------



## nolesnum01 (Mar 4, 2013)

I lived in Key West for several years. The bridges from Boca Chica Key to Key West are good. If you fish along Roosevelt blvd.southside , there is good wadefishing for barracuda.White street pier is another good location for various species. Mallory square use to be a good spot , if you are still allowed to fish there. If you walk in the water, be careful of sea urchins.


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree with the last post. On my last trip to Key West in Sept. of 2011 I fished White Street pier and actually hooked into Tarpon and lots of Mangrove Snapper around the inlet by Roosevelt and Overseas Hwy. Fresh, live shrimp worked well. We are going back in June of this year. Can anyone recommend a good private charter out of Key West? We booked one the last time we were there thru a street vendor.

Thanks.


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks for the information it will realy help.(now I need is skill and luck)


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

If you are looking to go flats fishing, google fishovertime charters with Capt. Pat Bracher. I am fishing with him again this July for 3 days. This will be my 5th year in a row.


----------



## Heartofthesun (Sep 20, 2010)

Chuck donney of tails2sails.com is good. he's out of hurricane hole. he will deff put you on the fish. i'm booked for next week and this will make 4 years in a row. hurricane hole is a great place for lunch also.


----------



## Heartofthesun (Sep 20, 2010)

Who did you go with and how did it turn out? We went out the 25th brought back two mutton a mangrove and about 10yellowtail. Lots of small fish and a few black grouper that lived to be eaten another day.


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry for late reply. the wind was strong(25mph or more)so I stayed on the island fishing was still very good.caught 2 5or6lb jacks 2 maingrove snappers (just under size)hooked a tarpon had 20mins of fun with it and 1big cuda from the bridge to stock Island. On the second run he spooled my 3000 feugo still lots of fun.All fish on mirrolures or live grunts and all caught on the pier at the end of white street except the cuda. thanks for the help we had a great time!


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never used mirror lures. Which ones did you have the most success with? Floating? Sinking?


----------

